# Electric Chute controls vs. Manual



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey guys, I am new here so pardon me if I am asking something previously discussed. I did do a search before starting a thread, so bear with me!
I am the proud owner of a Troybilt Storm Tracker 2890 that I bought from Lowes. They didn't have that model in store so I could not see it before buying. They did have the 2690 in stock which (according to their website and in-store literature) was supposed to have the same features as it's larger sibling the 2890. When my machine arrived at the store and I picked it up, I discovered that it was missing a feature that made me want in the first place: Electric chute controls. When I bought it, I was about to have surgery on my right shoulder, right hand and just recently my left hand so the controls were a major factor in my decision to purchase that model. Now I have a blower that is by all appearances a real beast and I can't wait to try it out but I am still a bit disappointed with the mix up in the advertising from Lowes. I contacted Troybilt and they were basically worthless when I asked about a possible upgrade to the electric. They indicated that it would void my warranty, would be "too much load" on the electrical system (even though mine has a bigger engine and likely a better electrical capacity) and wouldn't be doable. I looked at both machine's exploded diagrams and found only slight differences in the construction. All told it looked like $400 in parts........ My question is this, has anybody retrofitted one of these or removed the electric in favor of the manual setup and why? What are your thoughts on this? Am I just being a fool and trying to get something that people hate/ remove? 
Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you just purchase it, return it and get the one that works for you. I do not blame you for wanting electric vs manual features after a shoulder surgery.
Electric features can be added on but will take time, money and tinkering about it (can get pretty expensive, but I think you've realized this part already).

I'm in favor of electric features because of "convenience" but a lot of members like manual mechanisms because they are simpler and least expensive to fix/maintain it the event of a failure.


----------



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

I had considered taking it back but instead opted to take a 10% discount. I imagine I will be fine unless we get a surprise snow before January. I was still wanting to up-option the blower if it wasn't too costly. Interestingly enough, it seems that Troybilt offers a kit to convert the 2690 to manual. I want just the opposite! Too bad Troybilt won't offer a kit. Perhaps there's someone out there who took the system off and wants to fill me in as to what they will do with the old parts.....


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i second what hsb said......for a couple of reasons. firstly a conversion will cost big $$ and secondly the machine is not the beast it appears to be. return it and spend those conversion $$$ on a good quality, pre-equipped machine.....you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree with hsblowersfan. If for some reason you can't return it, skip the factory parts -- you can add an electric chute mod for under $50 in materials. Search YouTube for "Snowblower Electric Chute Mod" or similar terms. Here's an example that's pretty funny (not mine): 



 

Here's how you wire a reversing switch to a battery (switch must be *MOMENTARY CONTACT* DPDT).


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Electric chute controls are a feature that once gotten you will never want to go back to the old fashioned cranks.:biggrin:


----------



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

I was going to purchase the smaller modell that was in store with chute controls but the engine seemed small at 208cc's. The one I got has a 277cc engine and 28 inch clearing width. The mods on YouTube are indeed creative and I might consider something like that in the future. I may wait until spring and just buy all the parts from Troybilt. 
I may use it just like it is and love it, we'll have to see what happens. Does anybody have the 2890? How did it perform in the snow?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would return it too. and get a simplicity or a snapper (same blower) they come with electric chute controls and are better over all machines then the mtd brands


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm with everyone else that suggests returning it. If you purchased the snowblower based largely based on the electric chute feature, then don't settle for a machine without it. You'll be kicking yourself later. Get the machine you want and hold Lowes accountable for reinstating the 10% discount on the new machine with electric chute.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems like he can not return it at this point as he settled on a 10% discount. I would try to pursue the return, unless the 10% off was close the $400 that you'll need in parts to convert it over, or if the 10% off + the price difference between the 2 is $400. They should be willing to work with you on the "exchange" for the model that has the features you need as the information they had was not accurate and you ordered a product but received another one.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Seems like he can not return it at this point as he settled on a 10% discount. I would try to pursue the return, unless the 10% off was close the $400 that you'll need in parts to convert it over, or if the 10% off + the price difference between the 2 is $400. They should be willing to work with you on the "exchange" for the model that has the features you need as the information they had was not accurate and you ordered a product but received another one.


Lowes is very good good on returns, they will take it back.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I like the old school turn style it works 4 me also it's bulletproof. and that is all the more I am going to say on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

It's almost funny, I made it a point to call Lowes customer service and tell them about their advertisement being wrong/misleading and they still haven't corrected it over a month (almost 2) later!


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Troy-Bilt-...er-with-Heated-Handles-and-Headlight/50420086


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I like the old school turn style it works 4 me also it's bulletproof. and that is all the more I am going to say on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:*


I agree with you. I actually wish I could have gotten a manual crank only for my newer machine. Less to go wrong and the e-chute is too slow for my style of clearing snow.

I do like the funny guy's version that SnowG posted though.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

jrom said:


> I agree with you. I actually wish I could have gotten a manual crank only for my newer machine. Less to go wrong and the e-chute is too slow for my style of clearing snow..


Same things said about automatic transmissions, air conditioning, power door locks, power windows, anti lock brakes, etc.

How slow is the Honda? Simplicity blowers move the chute from one side to the other in three seconds and deflector from stop to stop in about four seconds.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> How slow is the Honda? Simplicity blowers move the chute from one side to the other in three seconds and deflector from stop to stop in about four seconds.


Side to side is just under six seconds and deflector is quite fast at two seconds.

I'm used to throwing the crank around in about two.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

The chute stick/control on the Toro helped sell me on that brand.


----------

